# any news in floyd county?



## adamhall2942 (Jul 6, 2010)

ive seen alot more deer this year than any other year on the property we hunt in armuchee! i dont know why but im gettin excited! pulled onto the property my friend lives on and there were 6, all bucks standing in the field next to his house. of course every day i drive by berry college and it looks like a magazine photo cause they know there safe, saw about 20 deer all bedded down under a huge tree about 50 yards off the road all totin about 8pts.


----------



## Inthegarge (Jul 7, 2010)

Adam same here in Walker county.. Lots of deer on camera and a couple of real nice Bucks not ever seen before.......RW


----------



## superman1275 (Aug 10, 2010)

drove by berry the other day and seen a broup of bout 20-25 bucks in a bachelor group grazing right by the road and i blew my horn and there were some gooduns in there too!


----------



## Buckaroo (Sep 14, 2010)

Killed a doe in Cave Spring on Sunday am. She was with a small buck still in velvet. Red Oaks starting to fall.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 18, 2010)

hey i hear ya..wife  and i drove around Berry College last week and saw like 5 bucks that look like they were all 8 pointers......anyway good luck guys....maybe i will find a place to hunt for next yr...


----------

